
Why Is SFLC Siding with Oracle Over Linux Developers? - chei0aiV
http://blog.emacsen.net/blog/2016/02/28/why-is-sflc-siding-with-oracle-over-linux-developers/
======
Tomte
Bloggers whose imagination ends at "The only conclusion that I can come to is
that he must be recieving money from Oracle." aren't worth reading, IMO.

